# Two Train Days at the SRC



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Here is a video I shot from Saturday's action at the SRC. It was their first two train day of the season. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Very cool. Looks like it was a nice day in Lancaster County. Southeast PA is a rail fan's heaven.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice video Thanks for posting.

Magic


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks fellas! I keep telling ya you have to stop by soon and experience this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2016)

Fabulous video, thanks for posting it. It's fun to see steam running today.


----------

